# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة الإمام المحدث الفقيه السني السلفي (مسعود بن أحمد الحارثي الحنبلي) رحمه الله

## السكران التميمي

قد جمعتها من هذه المصادر:
-الدرر الكامنة لابن حجر.
-السلوك لمعرفة الملوك للمقريزي.
-الذيل على طبقات الحنابلة لابن رجب.
-تذكرة النبيه لابن حبيب.
-البداية والنهاية لابن كثير.
-الوافي بالوفيات للصفدي.
-أعيان العصر للصفدي أيضاً.
-تاريخ ابن الوردي.
-ذيل تاريخ الإسلام للذهبي.
-تذكرة الحفاظ للذهبي أيضاً.
-دول الإسلام للذهبي أيضاً.
-معجم الشيوخ الكبير للذهبي أيضاً.
-المعجم المختص للذهبي أيضاً.
-طبقات علماء الحديث لابن عبد الهادي.
-نهاية الأرب للنويري.
-ذيل مرآة الزمان لليونيني.
-شذرات الذهب لابن العماد.
-طبقان الحفاظ للسيوطي.
-حسن المحاضرة للسيوطي أيضاً.
-المقصد الأرشد لابن مفلح.
-المنهج الأحمد للعليمي.
-البدر الطالع للشوكاني.
-درة الحجال لابن القاضي.

·       اسمه ونسبه:
الشيخ الإمام، العالم، المفتي، الفقيه، الحافظ، الحجة، المتقن، البارع، المجود، شرف الحفاظ، مفيد الطلبة، فخر المحدثين، قاضي القضاة بالديار المصرية، صاحب السيرة الحسنة، سعد الدين أبو محمد وأبو عبد الرحمن مسعود بن أحمد بن مسعود بن زيد بن عياش الحارثي العراقي أصلاً، ثم المصري مولدا، الحنبلي مذهبا.
والحارثية قرية قريبة من بغداد غربيها، وكان أبوه منها، وكان تاجرا بـ(خط حنش).

·       مولده ونشأته:
ولد في أثناء سنة اثنتين أو ثلاث وخمسين وست مئة، بقرية قريبة من مقبرة معروف الكرخي غربي بغداد، ونشأ في طلب العلم والصيانة. وكان رحمه الله سنيا أثريا، متمسكا بالحديث.
وهو والد العلامة شمس الدين عبد الرحمن الذي خلفه في الفقه.
حج غير مرة.

·       طلبه وأخذه:
سمع بمصر من: الرضي ابن البرهان، والنجيب عبد اللطيف الحراني، وعبد الله بن علاق، وأصحاب البوصيري، وخلق.
وبالثغر من الإسكندرية من: عثمان بن عوف، وابن الفرات، وموسى.
ورحل إلى دمشق سنة ثلاث وسبعين وست مئة، وأكثر عن الموجودين؛ منهم: أحمد بن أبي الخير، وجمال الدين أبي زكريا بن الصيرفي، وابن أبي عمر، وطبقتهم.

·       مكانته وصفاته وأخباره:
قرأ بنفسه، وكتب ونسخ الكثير، وحصل الأصول، وبالغ في الطلب، وصنف، وناظر، ورأس الحنابلة، وتميز وأفاد، وتقدم في هذا الشأن وعني به _ أي الحديث _ فكان من أئمة الحديث ومتقنيهم، وكتب العالي والنازل، وخرج لجماعة من الشيوخ معاجم؛ منهم: الشيخ شمس الدين بن أبي عمر، والأبرقوهي _ وجوده _ وغيرهما، وتفقه على ابن أبي عمر وغيره.
وكان ثقة، متقناً، دينا، صيناً، وافر الجلالة والحرمة، وافر التجمل فاخر البزة، مليح الشكل، فصيح العبارة، ذكيا، كبير القدر، خطه قوي حلو مليح متقن معروف، وكان عارفاً بمذهبه، متقنا له، عذب الإيراد، قوي المعرفة بالمتون والفقه، بصيرا بكثير من الحديث وعلله ورجاله، مليح التخريج، من كبار أهل الفن.

وفي سنة 709هـ تولى القضاء بالديار المصرية على مذهب الإمام أحمد رضي الله عنه؛ يوم الثلاثاء ثالث ربيع الآخر، وخُلع عليه يوم الأربعاء، وحكم يوم الخميس، وكانت ولايته وحكمه للقضاء مدة سنتين ونصفا، وسار فيه سيرة مرضية، وكان متيقظاً فيه محتاطاً متحرزا، وقدّم الفضلاء والنبلاء من كل طائفة.

قال الذهبي: شحذت منه مجلس رزق الله التميمي هبةً فما سمح به.
وقال الصفدي: قال كمال الدين الأدفوي: قال لي القاضي شمس الدين بن القماح: تكلمت معه في المذهب _ يعني في الجهة _؛ فقال: كل ما يلزم بالجهة أنا أقول به. قال: وحكى لي بعض أصحابنا أنه دخل المدرسة الكاملية ليجتمع بالشيخ تقي الدين بن دقيق العيد؛ فلما رآه الشيخ قام وقال: داعية، ولم يجتمع به. انتهى
أقول: وصنيع ابن دقيق العيد هذا بناءً على مذهب الأشاعرة الباطل في نفي الجهة عن الله تعالى.

وقال ابن حجر: ويقال أنه الذي تعمد إعدام مسودة كتاب (الإمام) لابن دقيق العيد بعد أن كان أكمله؛ فلم يبق منه إلا ما كان بيض في حياة مصنفه.
أقول: وهذا من الزور والبهتان على الشيخ الإمام رحمه الله، كيف وهو من حبب إليه الحديث وأهله.

·       ممن أخذ عنه:
حدث عنه إسماعيل بن الخباز؛ ومات قبله بسنوات، وأبو الحجاج المزي، وأبو محمد البرزالي.
وسمع منه السبكي، وعز الدين بن جماعة وآخرون، وآخر من حدث عنه بالإجازة شهاب الدين ابن العز.
وكان قد قدم دمشق متوليا على مشيخة دار الحديث النورية، ثم إنه ضجر ورجع إلى مصر، وحدث بدمشق ومصر بالكثير، قال ابن رجب: وروى عنه جماعة من شيوخنا وغيرهم.
صار شيخ الحديث بمصر بعد وفاة القاضي شرف الدين أبي محمد عبد الغني بن يحيى بن محمد بن عبد الله بن نصر بن أبي بكر الحراني الحنبلي.
ودرّس بأماكن: بالناصرية بالقاهرة، وبالصالحية يوم الأحد بعد توليه القضاء بمصر، والفقه بجامع ابن طولون، وولي مشيخة الحديث بالجامع الحاكمي.

·       بعض تصانيفه:
شرح قطعة من بعض (السنن) لأبي داود شرحاً جيدا، وخرّج لنفسه (أمالي) وتكلم فيها على الحديث ورجاله وعلى التراجم؛ فأحسن وشفى، وشرح قطعة من كتاب (المقنع) في الفقه في مذهبه من العارية إلى آخر الوصايا ولم يكمله، أتى فيه بفوائد ومباحث ونقول كثيرة، ولو كمل لانتفع الناس به.
قال ابن رجب: وكلامه في الحديث أجود من كلامه في الفقه؛ فإنه كان أجود فنونه.

·       وفاته:
وتوفي بالمدرسة الصالحية بالقاهرة؛ في يوم الأربعاء الرابع والعشرين من ذي الحجة سنة إحدى عشرة وسبع مئة، ودفن من يومه بالقرافة رحمه الله تعالى، عن ستين سنة رحمه الله تعالى.

·       ومن مروياته:
ما رواه الذهبي؛ قال:
_ حدثنا مسعود بن أحمد الحافظ،أنا أحمد بن علي وعبد الله بن أبي محمد؛ قالا: أنا إسماعيل بن أبي التقى، أنا محمد بن أحمد الرازي، أنا علي بن ربيعة التميمي، أنا الحسن بن رشيق، نا محمد بن القاسم الحموي بمكة، نا عبد الله بن شيث؛ سمعت إبراهيم بن المنذر يقول: ما رأيت شاباً قط لا يطلب العلم إلا رحمته.
_ حدثني مسعود بن أحمد الحافظ، أنا عثمان بن هبة الله بن أبي المجد بالثغر، أنا عبد الرحمن بن مكي، أنا محمد بن أحمد الرازي، أنا أحمد بن القاسم بن حمزة،أنا  أبو نزار أحمد بن عبد القوي بن جبريل، نا أبو النجا وهو محمد بن المطهر الفارض؛ سمعت أحمد بن يحيى بن أبي المهاجر؛ سمعت يحيى بن عثمان بن صالح؛ سمعت يحيى بن أكثم يقول: جالست الخلفاء وناظرت العلماء؛ فلم أر شيئاً أحلى من قول المستملي: من ذكرت يرحمك الله؟.

·       ومن نظمه رحمه الله:
لما تألق بارق من ثغره * * *  جادت جفون بالسحاب الممطرفكأن عقد الدر حل قلائد الـ *** ـعقيان منه على صحاح الجوهري
_ ومنه أيضا:
ما بث شكواه لولا مسه الألم *** ولا تأوه لولا شفة السقمولا توهم أن الدمع مهجته *** أذابها الشوق حتى سال وهو دمصب له مدمع صب يكفكفه *** فتستهل غواديه وينسجمفطرفه بجفان الدمع في غرق *** وقلبه بلهيب الشوق يضطرمأراد إخفاء ما يلقاه من كمد *** حتى لقد عاد بالسلوان يتهميبدي التجلد والأجفان تفضحه *** كالبرق يبكي الغوادي وهو يبتسمسقته أيدي النوى كأسا مترعة *** فما قدامه إلا الحزن والندميمسي ويصبح لا صبر ولا جلد *** ولا قرار ولا طيف ولا حلملو لم يؤمل إلماما بجدته *** لكان يعتاده مما به لممقال الوشاة تسلى عن محبته *** يا ويحهم جهلوا فوق الذي علمواتوهموا فيه ما سارت ظنونهم *** به الإساءة ما قاموا ولا زعمواإني أميل إلى السلوان مكتئب *** باق على العهد والأيام تنصرمقضى بحبهم غض الشباب وما *** حاز الوداد وعيب الشيب والهرمأنا المقيم على ما يرتضون به *** مصغ إذا نطقوا راض بما حكموامتى دعاني هواهم جئت مقتدرا *** أسعى على الرأس إن لم يسعد القدمكم قلت والقلب مني خائف وجل *** بين الرجاء وبين الخوف ينقسميا قلب لا تيأسن القرب رب غد *** تسخوا بقربهم الدنيا وتلتئمويصبح الخوف أمنا والصدود رضا *** والبعد قربا وتدنوا دارهم وهمويسعفونك بالحسنى وعندهم *** مكارم ولهم حسن الوفا شيميعزى الجمال إليهم والجميل كما *** إلى المظفر يعزى الجود والكرم

----------


## أبوخالد النجدي

رحمه الله وغفر له ورفع درجته في الجنة
وجزاك الله خيراً.

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

غفر الله لشيخنا وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## السكران التميمي

ثم وقفت في أخرة على مصنفٍ حديث الطباعة قد ترجم لعلمنا في كتابه؛ واسمه (منهج الثقات في تراجم القضاة) تصنيف: ياسين بن خير الله العمري؛ المتوفى بعد سنة 1235هـ، قال:
(256. القاضي مسعود سعد الدين بن أحمد الحارثي الحنبلي.
قاضي القضاة في مصر القاهرة. كان وحيداً في العلم، نادرةً بالفقه، أمةً بالفرائض، مقدماً في النحو. وله مشاركة في كثير من الفنون.
توفي سنة إحدى عشرة وسبعمئة). انتهى

----------


## عبد الرحمن التونسي

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع الله بكم
هل طبعت مؤلفاته شيخنا؟

----------


## السكران التميمي

بارك الله في الجميع آمين ووفقهم.

لم يطبع له أخي (عبد الرحمن) سوى تخريجه لمشيخة الأبرقوهي.

وقطعة من شرحه على (المقنع) لابن قدامة قيد التحقيق الآن. يسر الله إتمامها ووفق القائمين عليها.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

نفع الله بكم

----------

